# Care package recv'd from jonsan4b1



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Danielle called this morning and said that the process to get her home for a few days has started. She got her new care package and again, was very thrilled w/ the contents. Thanx from our family to urs. She did relay some bad news about an EOD soldier that dies while trying to make another attempt on disarming an IED made of 61 mil. shells . He was on his way back to them when something went wrong. Says she has pics of a drone that took out 2 insurgents in a tree line. "Toasted them!"

Bless them All...........


----------

